# Advice on Land Purchase



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband and I have begun checking out land for sale in our area. 

We purchased property our small town and built our house, which is different from purchasing land out in the country. So I'm coming to those with experience to give us some advice on what we should be looking for as we shop for land.

And because it will probably be helpful information, our dream is to build a home on the land, put in an enormous garden, some fruit trees, raise chickens and goats. Possible that we may one day start some beekeeping and possibly add some other animals such as turkeys, ducks and sheep, but right now it's not in the plans.

Thanks.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

When shopping for land, is there good access? is there a water supply? are utilities reasonably accessable? will the property perc for a septic system? any easements? special assessments? property tax rates? CC&R's? Building codes? etc. etc.

Before and after purchasing, due diligence is key. Get everything in writing. After contracts are signed, exercise your contingency rights where applicable. 

For a for sale by owner (fsbo) property, ALWAYS go through a title company. Owner financing can be risky too, consult an attorney for that.

If all this seems overwhelming (and it is). Enlist the help of a local knowledgeable Buyers agent (Realtor). This is what they do every day, its their job! Usually buyers agents are paid by the seller (this has to be disclosed). it's a no cost professional representation for you.

All the best on your search...


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Little did I know we were going to need to use your advice so quickly. However, my husband came across a piece of land that sounds pretty good. 

5 acres
City water on property
Utilities on property
No perc test
No easements
No building code
Part of the property is wooded that would allow us to build with a buffer to the front and back.
Owner will carry the contract which is overseen by an attorney (we are very interested in this as we want to get away from using banks any more than is absolutely necessary)
Easy access to the interstate for hubby to get back and forth to work

We're going to take a look at it on Saturday.

If anyone has advice on any other questions we should ask or what we should be looking at on the property or surrounding area, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Sounds like your on the right track :thumb:


----------

